# How to get CPU temperature

## fangwen

I ran

```
$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
```

and I found there is no thermal_zone directory in /proc/acpi/. I wonder if the directory layout changed.

So how can I get my CPU temperature?  I know there is lm_sensors, but I don't want to use it.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp

76000

tells me that the temp is 76deg

cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp

68000

 tells me that the temp is 68deg (celsius)

 *Quote:*   

> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature

 

has been deprecated, but if you look in the acpi section of the kernel configuration,

it is still possible to compile the kernel so that it is used.

----------

## solamour

 *fangwen wrote:*   

> I know there is lm_sensors, but I don't want to use it.

 

Just curious... Any reason not to use lm_sensors?

__

sol

----------

## fangwen

Because I want to make things simple now. Maybe I will use it someday.

----------

## v_andal

 *solamour wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just curious... Any reason not to use lm_sensors?
> 
> 

 

Any reason to use it?  :Smile:  Well, I've tried to use it on few machines (desktops and laptops) but not a single time they could find any supported hardware. No matter how many options I've enabled in kernel configuration. It could be my bad luck, or it could be my ignorance on how to do it. In either case, lm_sensors is not usable for me  :Smile: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any reason to use it?  Well, I've tried to use it on few machines (desktops and laptops) but not a single time they could find any supported hardware. No matter how many options I've enabled in kernel configuration. It could be my bad luck, or it could be my ignorance on how to do it. In either case, lm_sensors is not usable for me 

 

Had your tried to run sensors-detect first ?

----------

## Gusar

Newer machines tend to not use thermal zone for reporting the temp. You need to compile a processor specific module (coretemp, k8temp, k10temp...) and then you'll find the temp somewhere in /sys/class/hwmon

----------

## v_andal

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Had your tried to run sensors-detect first ?

 

Of course. I believe this page http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors provides good explanation for what should be done. Still, it didn't work.

Anyway. It would be more interesting to hear why it is worth to get it working. The CPU temperature one can get without lm_sensors. What are the benefits of lm_sensors? If I understand this better then I may force myself into trying to fix this issue   :Smile: 

----------

## depontius

 *fangwen wrote:*   

> Because I want to make things simple now. Maybe I will use it someday.

 

ThinkPad - I don't know if it's still true, but there has been a longstanding problem with lm_sensors turning ThinkPads into bricks.

----------

